# Good sources for '00 Altima spare tire?



## knox.co (Apr 10, 2007)

My donut spare has not held air since I bought the car used and I'd like to replace it. I wonder if there are any reputable sources to look aside from the (IMO overpriced) Nissan service dept, or would a full-size rim and tire be better to shoe-horn in there?


----------



## flir67 (Oct 17, 2005)

ebay for the rim buy a tire locally


----------

